# Whistler Edge Ski Pass - now a great deal



## martinus_scriblerus (Apr 1, 2007)

If you purchase a Whistler Edge pass for 2008 you can get unlimited spring skiing for $99.00.

This offer is open for Canadians and residents of Washington State.

Check this link for details:

http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/tickets/edge/index.htm


----------

